# Where to learn Photoshop/Dreamweaver in Toronto?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Can anyone suggest a good course on either of the two. I have basic knowledge of Photoshop but would like to be more proficient with masks and layers.

Dreamweaver seems pretty daunting, as I've only used GoLive and Rapidweaver.

Not sure if I want to take a whole semester type class or maybe just a 2 day class.
Any suggestions in the T.O. area?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Lots of good info on PhotoShop. If you are using versions 2 or 3 of Elements there are good tutorials built in. Otherwise do some Googling. If you always duplicate your images before you play, you won't have to worry about losing the original.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Check out Toronto Image Works - Continuing Ed classes. I took their full-time Print & Web course a few years back and cannot recommend them highly enough!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

witz training


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Senaca has good courses - a friend of mine took one in web design there.

Seneca College - Part-time Studies - Adobe Dreamweaver

You should also look into the Lynda courses online - they're very good too, and you wouldn't be limited to Dreamweaver. They have courses in all the Adobe software, GIMP, Quark etc.

They also have courses in web design, the popular CMS' (Wordpress, Joomla etc.) - you could spend every hour of every day on there and still not exhaust their library. You could get a basic membership for Lynda.com for a year for less than the cost of one 18-hour course at Seneca. Note: I think the Premium membership is probably the way to go IF you are prepared to set some time aside and really use it.

Software training & tutorials - The lynda.com library


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

how/why did this 7yrs old thread bumped??


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HenriHelvetica said:


> how/why did this 7yrs old thread bumped??


Because of this spammer who posted above to revive the thread and whose link I killed in the quote:



twilkins said:


> Camp Tech does Photoshop, InDesign, Illustrator workshops from September - June. They also do workshop sales sometimes if you sign up for the e-blast.  :clap:


http:[/url


----------

